# Headroom



## cda (Feb 6, 2017)

Does a ceiling mounted exit sign fall under, if it is below required minimum hieght??::


1003.3.1 Headroom.
Protruding objects are permitted to extend below the minimum ceiling height required by Section 1003.2 where a minimum headroom of 80 inches (2032 mm) is provided over any walking surface, including walks, corridors, aisles and passageways.      """""Not more than 50 percent of the ceiling area of a means of egress shall be reduced in height by protruding objects."""""


Thanks


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't think so, what is the logic to allowing it to extend below 80"?


----------



## RLGA (Feb 6, 2017)

Nothing can be below 80 inches (6'-8")--even exit signs.


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2017)

RLGA said:


> Nothing can be below 80 inches (6'-8")--even exit signs.




Door closures can


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2017)

So what does this black and white mean??

"""Not more than 50 percent of the ceiling area of a means of egress shall be reduced in height by protruding objects."""""


----------



## north star (Feb 6, 2017)

*% % %*



> *"So what does this black and white mean??*
> 
> *"""Not more than 50 percent of the ceiling area of a means of egress shall be reduced in height by protruding objects."""""*


One scenario might be where parts of a stairway might be in the MOE,
and they had to frame around it, and then wrap in gyp. board to seal it off.

Imagine a diagonal portion of the stairway in the MOE corridor, that "could"
reduce the ceiling height significantly.

*% % %*


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2017)

north star said:


> *% % %*
> 
> One scenario might be where parts of a stairway might be in the MOE,
> and they had to frame around it, and then wrap in gyp. board to seal it off.
> ...



That is the example in the commentary


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2017)

Guess I thought I heard something in a class once??


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 6, 2017)

cda said:


> """Not more than 50 percent of the ceiling area of a means of egress shall be reduced in height by protruding objects."



That 50% business is limiting application of the 80-inch exception.  Protruding objects hanging down to 80" above the floor can cover no more than 50% of the area, the rest of area has to comply with the higher ceiling height limit.


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2017)

From the good book, concordance issue


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 6, 2017)

Typically ceiling hung exit signs are centered on doorways, that being the case a projection below the door header could be bumped into vs a door closer which tends to be off to one side.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 6, 2017)

cda said:


> Door closures can


Got me there.


----------



## north star (Feb 6, 2017)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


Surface mounted Lighting fixtures is another example of
a reduction in the headroom.......Maybe even some
exposed HVAC ducting, or plumbing pipes, or electrical
conduit.


@ ~ @ ~ @


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2017)

RLGA said:


> Got me there.




One a year is my quota.


----------



## JBI (Feb 7, 2017)

The low hanging 'exit' sign could be placed to the side of the door swing...


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 7, 2017)

Am I to assume that the ceiling height in this instance is only 80"? Too low for a corridor, no?


----------



## cda (Feb 7, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Am I to assume that the ceiling height in this instance is only 80"? Too low for a corridor, no?



It is a question because of another question.

But if the scenario happens can the exit sign be located below 80"????


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 7, 2017)

only if mounted on a side wall and doesn't project more than 4".

Ask Sharon Toji of Toji Signs, Long Beach, she being the queen of signs.


----------



## cda (Feb 7, 2017)

But lights and sprinkler heads can go below 80"??


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 7, 2017)

No, lights and sprinkler heads can not go below 80" in a circulation path.  They can go below the minimum ceiling height of 7'-6".  The only things that can go below 80" are door closers and stops and they can only go to 78" (2015 IBC 1003.3.1).


----------



## cda (Feb 7, 2017)

The rest of the story:::


A barrier shall be provided where the vertical clearance is less than 80 inches (2032 mm) high. The leading edge of such a barrier shall be located 27 inches (686 mm) maximum above the floor.


----------



## Yikes (Feb 13, 2017)

If I can play code trivia for a moment, door closers aren't the only thing allowed below 78" in an exit path:
On a 78" door frame head, the "stop" is about 1/2" thick and therefore about 77.5" high.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 14, 2017)

"Who" uses 6'-6" doors?!


----------



## Yikes (Feb 14, 2017)

Pardon me!  Imeatn 80" vs 79.5".
I lost the trivia challenge!


----------

